# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Mangas] Vos lectures

## GLDavid

Bonjour  vous geeks, nerds et autres otakus.

Aujourd'hui, nous allons parler des 3 mangas que vous avez lu, que vous relisez ou que vous lisez encore avec grand plaisir. Voici mon top 3:

1) *St Seiya Srie G*: o comment les douze chevaliers d'or luttent contre le clan des titans. L'apport infographique apporte un souffle nouveau  cette srie que vous vnrez sans doute comme moi. Les rfrences  la mythologie grecque sont encore plus prsente et l'histoire vcue par Aiolia, le chevalier du Lion, est trs prenante. Seul bmol, comme pour la srie originale, le chevalier d'or des Poissons (mon signe) est une vilaine tapette (citation de Didier l'Embrouille).
2) *Full Metal Alchemist*: je l'ai dcouvert via Canal + l't dernier. Le manga est encore plus fort et drle. Voici l'histoire de 2 jeunes alchimistes qui cherchent la pierre philosophale pour retrouver leurs corps d'origine. L'histoire est emballante et franchement, c'est  mourir de rire parfois ! D'autant plus que l'auteur est une femme !
3) *Step Up Love Story*: je vous entend dj me dire que je suis un pervers et un pornographe. PAS DU TOUT ! Lisez ce manga, vous dcouvrirez que derrire l'histoire apparente de fesses se cache une histoire d'amour qui se construit d'pisodes en pisodes. L'histoire raconte comment un jeune homme et une jeune femme, maris via une agence matrimoniale, vont se dcouvrir et dcouvrir la sexualit et surtout l'Amour qu'ils ont l'un pour l'autre. Les petites infos et statistiques sont funs et des passages fort amusants sont  remarquer. et puis les mecs, vous avez connu les dboires du hros principal de ce manga, non ???

Mention spcial pour *Ai Suru Hito*: ou l'tre aim en jap'. L'histoire est celle d'une tudiante qui veut faire tomber son glaon de professeur dans ses filets en uitilisant tous les stratagmes. C'est vraiment trs drle et il y a de beaux petits passages bien coquins. Mais quelle belle histoire d'amour et des tonnes d'humour !

Voil,  vous de jouer !

@++

----------


## Higestromm

1 - Akira : J'ai pas encore fini de m'acheter tous les tomes mais bon...

2 - Defiance (je ne sait pas si on peux le considrer comme un manga) : Trs glauque, ca ne plaira pas a tous le monde. Pour tous les fans du jeu de rle Kult  :;): 

3 - (je suis pas trop manga en fait)

----------


## Bebel

Manga 1: *Gunnm*
c'est par celui la que j'ai commence, les dessins sont bient fait, je trouve l'histoire correcte

Manga 2 : *Berserk*
Lui c'est de la barbarie a tout va. ca decoupe a droite ca decoupe a gauche. Je l'ai connu par l'anim, mais a cote des livres l'anim est plutot gentillet

Manga 3 : *Kenshin, le vagabond*
Correct au niveau image et scnario. De bonne scenes de baston au sabre pour ceux qui aime et comique aussi.

Manga 4 : *Shaman King*
Les dessins progressent, l'histoire est interessante et pas mal de gag.

Manga 5 : *Slam dunk*
Manga sur le basket, ou plutot sur un gant rouquin qui apprends le basket. et a qu'il arrive pas mal de msaventure. La qualites des dessins est croissante egalement. 

Manga 6 : *Bastard*
Comique, de bonnes scenes de combat, un hros obsd par les filles. Bonne qualite sur les derniers tomes.  petit bmol des longs temps d'attentes entre chaque tomes.

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

Manga 1 - *Angel Sanctuary* : scnario sublme et "spoilable", c'est--dire aussi bourr d'enigmes qui sont rvles au fur et  mesure et qui provoquent l'extase. Et j'adore ces nigmes (et la faon dont elles sont rvles). Histoire essentiellement romantique et thologique, sur "les hrtiques" et sur Dieu (qui est un personnage du manga, mais je n'en dis pas trop). *Le manga le moins manichen que je connaisse*, aux personnages fouills et "qui ont leur raison qui les rendent toujours moins antipathiques". Et les traits de crayon de la dessinatrice (Yuki Kaori) sont fins et esthtiques.

Exemple : Image de Mikal (dit Mikanou).


Manga 2 - *Neon Genesis Evangelion* : scnario "tordu" qui re-trace un "soucis" thologique, la rupture de l'homme d'avec Dieu. La volont d'immortalit (de faire de l'homme l'quivalent d'un Dieu). Fortement inspir de l'existentialisme kierkegaardien (et c'est mon philosophe prfr, donc voil).


Manga 3 - *Vision d'Escaflowne* : Aussi un manga au scnario intressant, qui s'intresse  la nature humaine et  ce qu'il y aurait de dterminisme (ici plutt de dterminable) dans le monde. Une toute fin malheureusement un peu cul-cul.

----------


## Oluha

Si on parle de manga papier, dans le dsordre :

Clover, Kenshin le vagabon, Gunnm (la 1ere srie seulement), Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle, Evangelion



Pour les animes : 

Escaflowne, Utena, Chobits

----------


## titoumimi

Death notes : trs bon et prenant, on est immerg dans l'intrigue

Kenshin : amoureux d'histoires de samourai, n'hsitez plus

Nausicaa : Le manga dont fut tir le merveilleux film de miyazaki.

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

> Si on parle de manga papier[...]


Un manga est, par dfinition, papier, il me semble.

C'est l'quivalent de "BD japonaise".

Et le dessin anim est abrg "anime" ou "jap-animation".

Enfin, je chinoise, peut-tre  ::oops::

----------


## xavlours

Je ne suis pas trop manga, mais en animation, je suis totalement fanatique de Cowboy Bebop et surtout Samurai Champloo.

----------


## hunter

pour qui suis fan de manga je reviens pas souvant en arrire car je n'arrive mme pas  suivre les sorties entre les bd et les pisodes  ::D: 

sinon je dois admettre que je relirais bien Kenshin, le vagabond srie extra ...

----------


## bakaneko

> Je ne suis pas trop manga, mais en animation, je suis totalement fanatique de Cowboy Bebop et surtout Samurai Champloo.


Samurai Champloo existe galement en papier. Le style graphique et l'ambience reste la mme, la musique en moins  ::D:  (La Bo est fournie avec l'un des volumes si je ne me trompe pas)

Actuellement, je lis pas mal de CLAMP (Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle, XXXHolic) et du Mitsuru Adachi (H2, Katsu!, Rouch: Touch, CrossGame).

J'ai galement lu la plupart des mangas cits prcdement  ::D:  avec une prfrence pour les Shonen et Seinen mais quelques Shojos arrivent  passer (comme Gals et Fruit Basket).

----------


## Oluha

> Envoy par Oluha
> 
> Si on parle de manga papier[...]
> 
> 
> Un manga est, par dfinition, papier, il me semble.
> 
> C'est l'quivalent de "BD japonaise".
> 
> ...


je sais mais beaucoup ne font pas la diffrence voil pourquoi j'ai voulu prciser

Sinon en animes j'ai oubli Cowboy bebop mais je trouve que tous les pisodes ne se valent pas.

----------


## Pedro

Salut  ::D: 
Pour ma part:
*Rookies*
Prof ahuri qui s'occupe d'un club de base-ball
*Gunnm*
J'ai aussi commenc par celui-l  :;): 
*Akira*
Le chef d'oeuvre  ::D: 
*Vandred*
Une histoire SF vraiment passionnante et hilarante  ::lol:: 
*Love Hina*
Une histoire dlirante dans un pensionnat  :;):

----------


## ogenki

on est oblig de rester dans le manga papier ??

yureka : bon ok c'est du coreen mais bon... superbe serie

samourai deeper kyo :  ::D: 

bleach :rien a redire c'est trop bien...

ps: on doit se limit a 3 ?

----------


## whilecoyote

Salut  tous

Pour ma part j'ai aussi commenc par Gunnm.

Je lis gelement les manga suivant:

- X:1999 de clamps, c'est pas mal, une histoire de fin du monde avec deux camps qui s'affronte. Gros defaut j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de fin.

- Saint Seiya G, bon bah la c'est la nostalgie de mon enfance qui m'a fait acheter le premier, et c'est tellement beau et bien que j'ai continu.

- MPD Spycho: un manga trs sombre pour adulte uniquement (non il n'y pas de cul mais des scnes de violences tres explicites). Ce manga est gniale et l'histoire est surprenante, j'attend la suite ...

- Gunnm Last Order: la suite/nouvelle fin de Gunnm 

- Yong GTO: la jeunesse de GTO. Si vous avez aimez GTO vous adorerez 
ce manga.

- City Hunter (alors la par contre j'ai du mal  les trouver) plus connu sous le nom de Nicky Larson en France. Le manga est hilarant et vraiment beaucoup mieux que la srie anime.

- Blame : j'ai trois ou quatre volume et j'ai rien compris alors j'ai arrt.

- Fullmetal Alchimist :vivement la suite.

Et je pense me payer les Akira dans un futur assez proche...  ::wink::

----------


## Skyounet

> Pour les animes : 
> Utena


+1 d'ailleurs tres peu connu il me semble, sinon tous les Miyazaki et le manga Final Fantasy Unlimited.

Sur papier je n'en ai pas lu beaucoup si ce n'est les incontournables Dragon Ball

----------


## bakaneko

> Envoy par Oluha
> 
> 
> Pour les animes : 
> Utena
> 
> 
> +1 d'ailleurs tres peu connu il me semble, sinon tous les Miyazaki et le manga Final Fantasy Unlimited.
> 
> Sur papier je n'en ai pas lu beaucoup si ce n'est les incontournables Dragon Ball


Accessoirement, aurais-tu apprci Final Fantasy: Advent Children et Final Fantasy: Last Order???

 ::P:   ::P:   ::P:

----------


## Pedro

> - City Hunter (*alors la par contre j'ai du mal  les trouver*) plus connu sous le nom de Nicky Larson en France.


Normal, l'diteur a tout simplement cess de le publier  :;):  (une sombre histoire de droits) Mais ils ressortent bientt chez un autre diteur  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> Envoy par whilecoyote
> 
> - City Hunter (*alors la par contre j'ai du mal  les trouver*) plus connu sous le nom de Nicky Larson en France.
> 
> 
> Normal, l'diteur a tout simplement cess de le publier  (une sombre histoire de droits) Mais ils ressortent bientt chez un autre diteur


Si je ne me trompe pas, *J'ai Lu* a dit tout City Hunter. C'est actuellement rdit au format Bunko (format plus large avec pages couleurs).

----------


## Oluha

> - X:1999 de clamps, c'est pas mal, une histoire de fin du monde avec deux camps qui s'affronte. Gros defaut j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de fin.


et oui les Clamp sont de grosses feignasses et elles ont je sais pas combien de sries en cours : Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle, xxxHolic, Kobato (pas encore paru chez nous), Lawful drug, X et Clover (je reste sceptique sur ce dernier mais c'est ce qu'il y a d'crit sur leur site officiel  ::roll::  )

Si tu veux une fin, tu as le choix entre le film et la srie TV mais elles diffrent du manga.

----------


## bakaneko

> - X:1999 de clamps, c'est pas mal, une histoire de fin du monde avec deux camps qui s'affronte. Gros defaut j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de fin.
> 			
> 		
> 
> et oui les Clamp sont de grosses feignasses et elles ont je sais pas combien de sries en cours : Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle, xxxHolic, Kobato (pas encore paru chez nous), Lawful drug, X et Clover (je reste sceptique sur ce dernier mais c'est ce qu'il y a d'crit sur leur site officiel  )
> 
> Si tu veux une fin, tu as le choix entre le film et la srie TV mais elles diffrent du manga.


Sans compter, les plus anciens:
Chobits, Tokyo Babylon, RGVeda, Magic Knight Rayearth, Angelic Layer, Dukalyon, etc.

Les 5 demoiselles sont hyper prolifiques sans compter leurs sries en solo...

J'avais entendu parler,  une poque, qu'elles ne voulaient finir X vers le vol 21...

Clover (Trefle en VF)  est bien du CLAMP vue que certains personnages apparaissent dans Tsubasa...

----------


## Oluha

22  priori pour faire les 22 lames du tarots

Oui Clover c'est bien du Clamp, mais je parlais des sries en cours et pas des sries termines

----------


## nuke_y

Je ne ngocierais pas, mon prfr est *Vido Girl A*. A pleurer et  tuer son voisin pour vous avoir drang pendant le tome 11...

J'aime bien *Dragon Ball* et *Yu Yu Hakusho* mais les 2 mangas que je lis et relis pour le plaisir sont *City Hunter* (je serais incapable de compter le nombre de crises de rire) et *One piece*, un manga sur des pirates ABSOLUMENT GENIAL.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Je ne suis pas beaucoup mangas, mais il y a une srie que j'ai vraiment adore  ::): 

Samurai deeper kyo : Scnario vraiment tres bien foutu, avec une intrigue qui volue au fil du temps et des dessins d'une tres grande qualit. J'attends plus que de les avoir tous lus

et sinon, je peut aussi citer Fly, qui est aussi un bon manga, mais qui n'est pas du meme niveau que kyo,  mon gout

----------


## Skyounet

> Envoy par Skyrunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Oluha
> 
> ...


Alors pour Last Order j'ai vraiment vraiment aim une histoire vraiment bien que le jeu ne nous revelait pas.
Quant  FFAC j'ai aussi enormement apprci je l'attendai depuis longtemps j'ai meme d'ailleurs achet le DVD import ainsi que l'OST   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  

En gros c'est trop de la balle

----------


## Lung

Pour moi :
 - Manga :   Nausica, XXX-Holic, vanglion, Yume Mahou, Reservoir chronicle Tsubasa, Shin Angyo Onshi, Love Hina, Kenshin, H-X-H (enfin le dbut seulement), Bleach, ...
 - Pour les anims, la liste est longue.     ::wink::

----------


## chat hotplug

Oulala.

Moi j'ai 2 potes fans de mangas (papier et video)  mort. D'ailleurs y'en a un qui est au Japon pour 1 an.

Du coup j'ai tout a porte de main.
En papier je me souviens avoir lu:

* Akira intgrale.
* Dark Angel
* Ghost in the Shell
* plusieurs autres sur un theme spatial mais je sais plus le titre...

Sinon mes japanimes prfres:

Blue Gender
TriGun
Chroniques de la guerre de Lodoss
Evangelion
Neo Ranga (moyen)
Escaflowne
JoJo 's Bizarre Adventure
Bubble Gum Crisis (vieux et plus rcents)
les Macross
Ghost in the shell
Gunnm
Ken le survivant et Ken 2
Love Hina
Golden Boy
Silent Moebius (excellent celui l)
Kenshin
La birgade des loups
les Miyazaki's

des tas d'autres...

----------


## Oluha

Je vois que beaucoup mettent Samourai deeper Kyo. Moi franchement j'ai pas trop aim, surtout que je l'ai lu aprs Kenshin qui dans le mme genre est pour moi bien mieux   ::roll::  

FFAC m'a vraiment du par contre au niveau scnario. Ca faisait un bail que je l'attendais et j'avais vraiment ador FF7, mais soit les sous titres taient de mauvaise qualit soit j'ai rien compris  l'histoire   ::lol::

----------


## ogenki

j'ai pas lu kenshin et j'ai pas specialement aim les anime de SDKyo mais je trouve le manga vrement bien  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

> FFAC m'a vraiment du par contre au niveau scnario. Ca faisait un bail que je l'attendais et j'avais vraiment ador FF7, mais soit les sous titres taient de mauvaise qualit soit j'ai rien compris  l'histoire


Moi je ne suis pas manga, par contre je dvore les japanime.
Chobits, photon, love hina, et tant d'autres.

En ce qui concerne FFAC, je n'ai pas jou aux FF, donc pas au FF7 et j'ai donc pas trop compris toute l'histoire, par contre l'animation et la musique sont trs bien sauf que la musique ne colle pas avec l'action, j'ai (ainsi que certains amis) ressentis des gros "rat" dans la synchro musique action.

----------


## ogenki

> j'ai (ainsi que certains amis) ressentis des gros "rat" dans la synchro musique action.


 sa vien peu etre de la team non ?

----------


## lakitrid

> j'ai (ainsi que certains amis) ressentis des gros "rat" dans la synchro musique action.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  sa vien peu etre de la team non ?


 je ne parle pas de la synchro des sous titre mais bien de la faon dont la musique est agenc sur la bande son (pas de dcalage avec la vido, mais des transitions de musiques horrible)

----------


## ogenki

arf non desol j'ai rien remarque de choquant de se cot la..

----------


## anitshka

fly, Gunnm 
et naruto (je me suis mis a l'anim rcemment: naruto et Ghost in the shell)

----------


## Oluha

il me semble avoir remarqu la mme chose au niveau de la musique sur FFAC

----------


## yolepro

en manga dernierement c'tait GTO  ::):  plutot marrant.

En japanim la derniere serie que j'ai vu et que je conseille (assez gore mais ca dconcerte) c'est Elfen Lied.

----------


## NeHuS

TOP 3 :

1) Naruto
2) Bleach
3) Trigun ( je kiff trop Vash The Stampede :p )

Mention spciale pour City Hunter et Samourai Champoo

----------


## Skyounet

> il me semble avoir remarqu la mme chose au niveau de la musique sur FFAC


Bah la musique c'est surtout des remix de FF7, bon meme si c'est vrai que ca comme pas bien certaine fois c'est quand meme un plaisir de les ecouter.
(Combat Tifa contre Loz hum.......   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  )

Sinon pareil pour moi je suis tombe sur des sous-titres vraiment pourri traduit mot pour mot du japonais  l'angalis puis au francais, voila le mlange.

Certaines phrase ne voulaient rien dire   ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::  

On vera bien au mois de juin en France (normalement...)

----------


## lakitrid

> On vera bien au mois de juin en France (normalement...)


j'ai vu quelque news annonant le DVD pour le 24-26 mars

----------


## chat hotplug

Mmmh, je viens de voir FFAC en jap sans sous titrage.
Les images suffisent, beaucoup d'action: Les gentils tuent les mchants...   ::bravo::

----------


## Oluha

> Envoy par Skyrunner
> 
> On vera bien au mois de juin en France (normalement...)
> 
> 
> j'ai vu quelque news annonant le DVD pour le 24-26 mars


j'ai mme entendu une sortie cin   ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

> j'ai mme entendu une sortie cin


ce serrait sympa, mais j'ai un gros doute (j'ai pas un accs complet au net mais il semble y avoir une fiche ouverte sur allocine)

----------


## bakaneko

> Envoy par lakitrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Skyrunner
> 
> ...


Si c'est pour avoir une traduction et des doublages comme seul nous Franais savont les faire je prfre encore attendre une version DvD...

----------


## Oluha

Je veux pas dire mais je trouve que bien souvent les doublages anglais sont trs mauvais aussi  ::roll::

----------


## bakaneko

> Je veux pas dire mais je trouve que bien souvent les doublages anglais sont trs mauvais aussi


C'est pour a que je ne regarde que de la VOSTA ou de la VOSTF  ::D:

----------


## Lung

> Envoy par Oluha
> 
> Je veux pas dire mais je trouve que bien souvent les doublages anglais sont trs mauvais aussi 
> 
> 
> C'est pour a que je ne regarde que de la VOSTA ou de la VOSTF


Pareil.          ::wink::  
Sauf pour la VOSTA ...

----------


## Caine

Salut,

Alors actuellement:
- Huijuiama chez soleil, une le infeste de vampire dont je ne me souviens jamais de l'criture.
- Gantz (merci  mon neveu)

Sinon, il y a bien longtemps:
-Cobra
-Ken le survivant
-Goldorak
-Maccross plus
-Orange Road
-Gunmm (grand format, N&B)
-Akira  (grand format, N&B)

Hum j'en oubli...

----------


## loka

actuellement je suis :

-One piece
-HunterXHunter
-Tough
-Yakitate Japan
-Twenty Century Boy

----------


## macbook

20 th cebtury Boys aussi. 
J'attaque les mangas que seulement maintenant.   ::oops::

----------


## GLDavid

Salut

En ce moment, je me fend la poire avec GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka). L'historie est celle d'un ancien voyou qui se reconvertit prof' dans un collge o il aura  rsoudre les divers problmes de ces lves entre maltraitances, suicides, enlvements... Ca peut paratre sordide mais c'est trait avec normment d'humour !
A noter que a passe tous les samedis soirs sur MCM et qu'aprs, on a le retour du Captain Herlock alias Albator dans une nouvelle srie : The Endless Odyssey.

@++

----------


## bakaneko

> A noter que a passe tous les samedis soirs sur MCM et qu'aprs, on a le retour du Captain Herlock alias Albator dans une nouvelle srie : The Endless Odyssey.


Harlock pas Herlock  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Salut,
Alors comme certains d'entre vous je n'tais pas du tout mangas (BD) plutt jap'anim comme a a t dit plus haut (Albator, Goldorak, ... )jusqu'au jour ou j'ai rencontr ma femme   ::D:  ...
Et l, j'ai lu City Hunter, Iis (si je me trompe pas c'est la bonne orthographe) entre autre....
Sa meilleure amie et son copain qui sont  fond mangas (surtout lui : journaliste spcialis dans tout ce qui est japonais (films, films d'animation, mangas, dessins anims))
Et j'ai connu mon meilleur pote qui m'a fil pleins de dessins anims : escaflown, macross, cowboy beebop, ken le survivant (que je connaissais dj)... et pleins d'autres encore...
Ghost In the Shell, Akira, princesse mononok, le chateau ambulant, le tombeau des lucioles, le chateau dans le ciel... (pour les films d'animation)

*[Edit] :* et j'ai commenc  lire la suite de City Hunter : Angel Heart

----------


## MasterOfChakhaL

pour *20TH Century Boy*: +++++ vraiment excellent...

ne pas oublier du mme auteur: *Monster* (l'anime passe ou est pass sur canal+ mais je prfre rester sur mon excellent souvenir du manga)

Ces deux l on une intrigue incroyable, l'auteur a un rel talent de scnariste.

j'ai bien aim *sanctary*, une histoire avec des hommes, des vrais. Sur fond de politique et de mafia...

et puis tellement d'autres...
j'ai moi aussi (comme certains) la chance d'avoir dans mon entourage un passionn qui sait toujours ce qui va me plaire parmi les deux mille et quelques mangas qu'il a accumul au cours de sa vie...

Quelqu'un a parl de *Bastard*, contrairement  lui, cette srie fait partie de mes grosses dsillusions (niveau manga, ca suffira).
En effet, j'ai commenc  lire cette srie en 1998. Maintenant, on est en 2006, et c'est toujous pas fini (le dernier volume paru doit dater d'un an au moins).
Pour moi, cette srie a un trs bon dbut puis tout d'un coup, on sait pas trop ce qu'a fum l'auteur, mais c'est parti en craquage total avec des histoires dans tous les sens des anges qui veulent dtruire la terre d'autres qui veulent dtruire les anges, en fait le mchant il tait gentil, finalement non, quoique... 
Des nouveaux persos dans tous les sens qu'on sait mme pas pourquoi et comment ils sont arrives l...
Bref n'importe quoi selon moi. En plus, l'auteur est parti dans un trip vers le volume 20 du genre: tient, les dessins des premiers tomes sont pas trs beau...et si je recomencais tout depuis le dbut et que je reportais la sortie du prochain tome de 3-4 ans..."
Bon c'est vrai que les dessins ce sont constamment amliors... 
Mais bon!
Je m'arrete l car  la base, c'est un manga que j'aime bien quand meme...

----------


## sinok

> pour *20TH Century Boy*: +++++ vraiment excellent...
> 
> ne pas oublier du mme auteur: *Monster* (l'anime passe ou est pass sur canal+ mais je prfre rester sur mon excellent souvenir du manga)
> 
> Ces deux l on une intrigue incroyable, l'auteur a un rel talent de scnariste.


+Watt mille, cet auteur a vraiment de l'or dans le cerveau et dans les doigts
J'adore son style graphique simple mais prenant, et les scripts sont toujours immersifs
Sinon de mon cot du seinen genre "Quartier lointain" et Taniguchi en gnral
Du shonen parce que a vide l'esprit (et j'en suis un certain nombre dont la plupart ont dja t cits)
Beck parce qu'il vaut vraiment la peine, et je n'ai pas cr le voire cit (mais bon j'ai vite survol les posts)

Enfin voil...

----------


## Swog

Perso en Mangas "papier" :

Love Hina : Trs drole  ::D:  l'anime est **********  ****** liser le manga, il est terrible ^^

Get Backers : encore en cours de sorti (le 16 est sorti today, faut que j'aille l'acheter...)

I"s : trs sympa, j'ai beaucoup aim ^^

Ai Yori Aoshi, Alias Bleu Indigo : trs sympa aussi ^^

Ensuite, perso je suis plutt animes ^^ et l je peux pas me permettre de stocker ma liste (beaucoup trop longue pour un forum : rien que pour ce qui est grav j'en ai 55DVDs (oui, oui, je sais : petit joueur  ::lol:: ) )
en vrac :
Noir (un des meilleurs), Elfen Lied (bis), Full Metal Alchemist, tous les Gonzo (Speed Grapher, Trinity Blood, Black Cat, Hellsing, Chrno Crusade, Last Exile, ...) quelques CLAMP (Tsubasa Chronicle, xxxHolic, faut_que_je_rattrape_mon_retaaaaaaard), Shakugan No Shana (A VOIR), Shuffle, Ai Yori Aoshi, Monster (vraiment super, ils suivent bien le manga et en plus il parait que les VF sont plutt bien ^^), Blood+, etc... (si y'en a qui veulent la liste entire lol  :;):  MP ^^)

----------


## sam_XIII

en papier : pas grand chose, quelques tomes de bleach et de berserk

par contre en anime un peu plus, pour le moment bleach et Fate stay night
sinon j'ai vu et ador full metal alchemist et hellsing  ::P:  

et je sais que j'en ai encore plein mille  voir  ::D:

----------


## Theocourant

ALors pour moi il n'y a pas rellement d'ordre mais voici la liste de ceux que j'ai enfin que nous avons car ma chre et tendre aime aussi les mangas  ::mrgreen::   :
Dragon Ball (mon 1er manga)Ken le survivant (le 1er)Saint Seya (Les Chevaliers du Zodiaque)One PieceBlack CatGTO (Great Teacher Onizuka)Step Up Love StorySamura Deeper KyoShaman KingXTokyo BabylonMagic Knight RayeartXXX HolicTsubasa Reservoir ChroniclesBerserkCity HunterBremenCaptor Card SakuraFruit BasketBasaraSanctuaryCrying Freeman (srie stoppe)FlyGet BackersHoshinAngel HeartAngelic LayerQuartier LointainCat's EyeArmagedon (pas de bol pour moi rupture d'dition)Family Compo : dans la famille bisard je voudrais le pre (femme travestie), la mre (homme travesti) la fille (normale elle) et le petit ami de la fille qui arrive au milieu  ::mouarf:: Ken Fist of Blue Sky (j'aime moins)et ceux que j'aimerais bien avoir :
Crying Freeman Nouvelle dition (histoire de finir ma collection)AkiraAppleseedBT'XCafe OccultYakitate Ja-pan!! Un pain c'est toutGost in the shellGunnmLa Loi d'UekiVoil

Je sais a fait pas mal mais bon on a une bibliothque ... faut bien la remplir  ::aie::   ::aie::  

Tho

----------


## GLDavid

Salut

Rcemment, j'ai dcouvert le nouveau manga de l'auteur d'Ai Suru Hito. Il s'agit de Darling, la recette de l'amour.
L'histoire est celle d'une office-lady, au dpart frigide, qui se marie avec un mdecin qui va lui faire dcouvrir les volupts de l'amour. C'est extrmement marrant ! L'auteur a choisi de nous raconter une histoire torride et amoureuse sur le ton d'un humour bien marqu. Bref, si vous avez aim Ai Suru Hito, vous adorerez Darling  :;): 

@++

----------


## Rcanada

Voici une liste des mangas cultes (selon moi) :

- GTO
- Slam Dunk
- Naruto
-Arms
-Hunter X Hunter
-Bleach

Voila, je pense que c'est la crme de la crme, la cerise sur le gteau ...

----------


## BizuR

Histoire d'ajouter ma pierre a l'difice...

Je ne suis pas vraiment attir par les mangas galement, j'ai eu l'opportunit de lire tous les *DB* en version papier puis ensuite les *Saint Seiya* lorsque j'attendais la suite du Chapitre Hades (merci la fnac de me preter ses canaps  ::mouarf:: ). Sinon j'ai eu l'occasion de parcourir Get Backers, Cowboy bebop, Love Hina, Fly, et d'autres lisibles dans toutes les FNAC de France  ::aie:: 

Sinon, le reste de mes connaissances se tournent exclusivement vers la japanimation avec des titres dj cits comme *CowBoy Bebop* auquel je reste adepte depuis mes dbuts, ou encore *One Piece*, *Kenshin*, *Samurai Champloo*, *Hunter X Hunter*, et j'en passe, mais galement des moins connus et plus rcents tels que *Ergo Proxy* qui vient de commencer depuis Avril, *Beet the Vandel Buster* pour ceux qui ont accroch  Fly par exemple (et qui est suivi par Beet Excellion depuis Avril galement), *Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle Saison 1 et 2* (la seconde sortant aussi depuis Avril), *Noein* qui dure depuis quelques mois maintenant ou encore *Marchen Awaken Romance* qui passe bien le temps... j'en oublie pas mal mais il y en a tellement  ::roll:: 


Pour les fans de CowBoy, sachez que Dybex va sortir un collector en Septembre pour ses 10 ans, c'est le premier qu'ils feront de la srie et surement l'un des seuls ... alors vous avez deux solutions : soit vous l'achetez, soit vous me rachetez mes anciens DVD (comme neuf, je les bichonne !!!) pour que je me l'achete  ::aie:: 

EDIT: Zut, on est dans la section lecture  ::oops::

----------


## hiko-seijuro

En mangas j'ai et je fais :
- azu manga daioh : c du grand n'importe quoi mais trop tropt rop drole
- SDKyo : bah j'ai commenc j'aime bien mais la ca devient franchement long prferre de tres loin kenshin (d'ou le pseudo lol)
- L'habitant de l'infini : graphisme cool
- Dragon ball : classique
- Kamikaze : bacl sur la fin dommage tres dommage .....  ::cry:: 
- Saint Seiya : classique aussi
- fullmetal alchemist : moi j'ai commenc le manga avant le DA
- Shaman King : beuh apparemment ca s'arrete au 32 ca va etre du n'importe quoi je le sens !!!!

Niveau DA :
- Karas the prophecy : une tueeeeeeeeeriiiiiiiiieee
- Kenshin OAV : c'est trop sniiff et trop bo  ::D:  (j'ai l'ost aussi lol)
- Shura no toki (l'ere des shuras) : sympa, surtoout les combats  ::D: 

 et pleins d'autres mais ceux la c'est les rcurrents  ::):

----------


## lou87

Manga que je lis et dont je fais la collection (je les adore) :
-Naruto
-Fruits Basket
-Pita Ten

Et ceux que j'ai vu en anim :
-Kyo
-DNA2
-Angelic Layer
-Naruto

Ceux dont j'ai entendu parler, et que j'aimerais beaucoup en faire la collection :
-Kyo
-One Piece (c'est qq qui me l'a conseill mais j'ai pas cru qu'il tait bien, et bien finalement...)
-Hunter X Hunter
-X de Clamp
-Ceux qui ont des ailes (mme auteur que Fruits Basket)
- Full Metal Alchimist
-Saint Seya (que j'aimais bien dja tant petite)

Il m'en manque encore, mais bon je crois avoir dit l'essentiel  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

perso, j'aurais du mal  les citer : quand je ne dveloppe pas, je regarde des mangas, alors depuis le temps...  :;): 

en gros, il y a:
Naruto
Shaman King
Hunter X Hunter
Hellsing
GTO
Ah! My Goddess
Chobits
Love Hina
Tenjou Tenge
Gantz
Fate Stay Night
Bleach
Gun X Sword
Air Master
Berserk
Shingutesan Tsukihime
Mai-Hime
Mai Otome
Full Metal Alchimist
Full Metal Panic

mais je ne souviens pas de tout de tte...  :;):

----------


## warwink

pffff .... que dire de plus que tout ce qui a tait dj cit  ::D:  

Il ne me semble pas avoir vu *Scryed* qui est d'ailleur l'une de mes prfr. (voir mon avatar :p).

Puis *Hajime no ipppo* exellente aussi. Dommage que l'anime se finisse tt par rapport au manga.

En manga je suis aussi en train de lire *Keishicho 24* la brigade de la mort avec des policiers complement djants.

----------


## bakaneko

> Puis *Hajime no ipppo* exellente aussi. Dommage que l'anime se finisse tt par rapport au manga.


Avec une srie de prs de 80 volumes pas encore termine au Japon, je te dis pas la taille de la srie TV s'il l'avait fait en complet  ::mouarf::  
Ils ont pas os pour JoJo's Bizarre Adventure alors pour HnI...

----------


## BizuR

Ah les ScrYed et Jojo's sont vraiment trs bons en animes ... les bouquins sont comment ?!? (apparemment Jojo's est plus long ... donc moins fidle ?!?)

----------


## bakaneko

> Ah les ScrYed et Jojo's sont vraiment trs bons en animes ... les bouquins sont comment ?!? (apparemment Jojo's est plus long ... donc moins fidle ?!?)


Ippo est excellent (combats bien rendus) mais a commence  tre un peu long.
Jojo est lui aussi trs long (cela se droule sur 6-7 gnrations) et le style graphique est assez space mais a se laisse lire  ::): 
Scyed existe galement en papier. Graphiquement, c'est trs diffrent de l'anime et l'histoire varie pas mal (hormis la trame principale).

----------


## warwink

> Avec une srie de prs de 80 volumes pas encore termine au Japon, je te dis pas la taille de la srie TV s'il l'avait fait en complet  
> Ils ont pas os pour JoJo's Bizarre Adventure alors pour HnI...



Ben regarde Naruto .... bon mauvais exemple :p. C'est sur que ca aurait tait long mais c'ets tellement bien.

----------


## gorgonite

Tiens j'ajoute Ikkitousen et Raimuro Senkitan... pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, vous ne loupez rien  :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> Ben regarde Naruto .... bon mauvais exemple :p. C'est sur que ca aurait tait long mais c'ets tellement bien.


On vient juste de dpasser les 30 volumes au Japon, l'auteur a encore de la marge  ::P:

----------


## lou87

Ah, oui petit oublie dans ceux que j'ai 'entrevue' en anim et que j'aimerai faire la collection :
- Wolf Rain's

Mais ceux l je vois pas du tout o les acheter...  ::?:

----------


## BizuR

> Ah, oui petit oublie dans ceux que j'ai 'entrevue' en anim et que j'aimerai faire la collection :
> - Wolf Rain's
> Mais ceux l je vois pas du tout o les acheter...


dans tous les magasins classiques qui en vendent ... mon beau frere les achete ... donc c'est que ca se trouve sans aucun probleme (par contre lui, c'est via internet ... et non directement en magasin  ::D:

----------


## SnakemaN

J'en ai pas beaucoup vu avec des mechas, donc moi ca sera....

En bouquin :

- Neo Genesis Evangelion 
- Gundam Wing
- Gundam X

Sinon en anime :

- Goldorak  ::lol::  
- Neo Genesis Evangelion 
- Gundam Wing
- Gundam Seed / Gundam Seed Destiny
- Eureka Seven
- Gundam Stardust machinjesaispluskoi


en non mechas:

Bleach, Naruto, Blood+...

----------


## charly

Alors Gantz , en manga et en anime , c'est terrible une sorte d'ovni dans ce milieu ou l'auteur s'amuse avec nous comme un scientifique avec un rat dans un labyrinte ( orthographe ? ) 

 les Full metal Alchemist sont une veritable tuerie. 

 Plus recent : Ergo Proxy , magnifique graphiquement , envoutant vraiment.

 Dans le genre Shonen Ueki est a se plier en deux . Bleach est trs bien aussi 

Bref y a plein de petite perle a decouvrire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## SnakemaN

Ergo Proxy , ahh de la bombe !!! le scnar me fait un peut penser a HL2  ::lol::

----------


## mavina

Lecture : 
Gantz

Anime regards : (c'est parti pour une looooongue liste)
Mai HiME
Armitage 3
L'arme Ultime
Saint-Seiya (normaux, hades, inferno)
DBZ
DBGT
Gantz
Tales of Phantasia
Tales of Eternia
Mai Oto-HiME
Bouten ou Beet (Beet The Vandel Buster)
Basilisk
RODtv
Love Hina
Fruits Basket
Hikaru No Go
Saiyuki
Slayers
X de Clamp
Captain Tsubasa
Captain Tsubasa Road To 2002
Akira
KOF
Le tombeau des lucioles
(...) (yen a plus qui me viennent  l'esprit l)

Animes Fansubs (eh oui je suis dans une team  ::roll::  ) : 
Mai Oto-HiME
J'ai fait quelques Bouten, quelques Samurai Gun
KOF
FFAC (licenci maintenant)
FFLO (idem)
(d'autres dont le nom ne me vient pas)

Bye  :;): 

Fred

----------


## shadowmoon

moi je suis plutot "old school" :

les sries: 

cobra
albator
goldorak
les mystrieuses cits d'or
jayce et les conqurants de la lumire
ulysse 31
le collge des ninjas
belle et sbastien
jeanne et serge
les mondes engloutis
cat's eye
fly (+manga)
Naszca
City hunter
captain tsubasa (+manga)
captain tsubasa road to 2002(+manga)
saint seya (+manga)
dragon ball z (+manga)
vision d'escaflowne 
les chroniques de la guerre de lodoss 
serial experiment lain 
evangelion neo genesis 
rah xephon
les macros
les ken
love hina (+manga)
noir
nadia et le sercret de l'eau bleue
hunter X hunter (+manga)
blues seed
trigun
GTO (+manga)
golden boy (+manga)
samurai champ loo
cowboy beebop
bleach
One Piece (+manga)
Full Metal Alchimist
Full Metal Panic
X de clamp
monster
silent moebius
Nausicaa (+manga)

les films d'animation :

les kenshin (+manga)
akira
jin-roh brigade des loups
la tombeaux des lucioles
mon voisin totoro
les ken
princesse mononok
porco rosso
le voyage de chihiro
cowboy beebop
nausicaa
ghost in the shell
(les final fantasy)

manga (autres que eux sus-cits)

akira
dr slump
flam of recca
mar
tenjou tenge
naruto
get backers
Samurai deepr kyo
saint seya zero G
berserk
gunnm
gunnm last order
ken (les rcents)
ah! my godness
shaman king
Hajime no ipppo 
eyes shield 21
le prince du tennis
slam dunk
katsuo l'arme humaine

je pense ne rien avoir oubli, je rajouterais au besoin.

Je ne regarde les anims qu'en vost fr ou eng selon le cas.

Pour les manga, la plupart sont en anglais, c'est un bon entrainement

----------


## Cybher

Personnellement, je ne lis pas trop de manga mais jaime bien regarder des animes.

quelques animes 
- CDZ
- Samourai champloo
- Hajime no ippo
- initialD
- evangelion
- akira
- cow boy bepop
- naruto
- full metal alchimist
- ...

----------


## ggnore

Vous voulez pas vous tenir  une liste de ce que prfrez vraiment ?

Non parceque les listes fleuves, je ne crois pas que a mne vraiment  quelquechose.

Pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup *Naruto*, *One Piece* 
J'aime moyen *Angel Sanctuary*, a l'air pas mal mais je ne suis qu'au tome 2  ::P: 
Et pour finir, j'ai essay *Bleach*, mais je n'accroche pas du tout du tout.

Je crois que ce que j'aime dans les mangas, c'est quant ils partent dans un dlire total comme dans Naruto et One Piece...

----------


## shadowmoon

le problme ggnore, c'est que dans ma liste fleuve, je les aimes tous autant les uns ques les autres !

----------


## Gnux

Hello
Sur un blog bien sympa j'ai dcouvert Happy Mania une histoire acidule douce-amre qui est vraiment trs...enfin "touchante"  ::):

----------


## GLDavid

Avec MCM, j'ai dcouvert quelques anims qui m'ont donn envie d'attaquer les collec'. Un exemple ? J'ai dcouvert d'abord l'anim de *GTO* et depuis, je suis un grand fan d'Onizuka ! Le manga est 100 fois plus bidonnant !
Un autre exemple ? *Chobits* ! Ca m'a rappel l'poque de Video Girl A. En plus, c'est trs orient informatique  ::D: 
Allez, *One Piece* ! Excellent !
J'ai bien aim *Herlock, Endless Odyssey*, mais je suis aussi un peu mitig. J'eus prfr plus de combats spatiaux (il y en a peu, trop peu !) et un peu plus d'pisodes (seulement 13, on dirait un OAV longue dure).
Et pour finir, *Beck*. Ca m'a rappel mon adolescence, partag entre musique (j'tais chanteur) et amourettes dcevantes..... Bon, j'arrte, a fait autobiographie.
A propos, le dernier de Yuki Yoshiara (*Ai suru Hito*), *Darling*, est vraiment excellent ! A se tordre de rire !

@++

----------


## mavina

Il faut aussi savoir que *Darling* est aussi un hentai plutt connu... Mfiance, tu risque de faire croire que tu es un pervers sans le vouloir  ::P: 

Fred

----------


## GLDavid

En aurais-tu dout Mavina ?  ::mrgreen:: 
En effet, vitons les quivoques. Un lien vers Darling de Yuki Yoshihara.

@++

----------


## mavina

Je ne doute de rien ...  ::aie:: 

Fred

----------


## gretch

::mouarf::  tout les studio ghibli _(classiques et immenquable, le prix special pour mon voisin totoro...)_  ::mouarf::  
 :8-):  samurai champloo_( Coup de coeur...)_  :8-):  
 :8-):  serial experiment lain _( Coup de coeur...)_  :8-): 
 :8-):  Noir_( Coup de coeur...)_  :8-):  

evangelion
hunter X hunter (+manga)
GTO 
cowboy beebop
bleach
One Piece (+manga)
la tombeaux des lucioles
mon voisin totoro
ghost in the shell

manga (autres que eux sus-cits)

 ::evilred::  jojo malgr tout (voir prochain post...)  ::evilred:: 

 :8-):  Psyko_( Coup de coeur...)_  :8-):  
leviathan
priest _(coren mais bon ...)_ 
berserk
gunnm
gunnm last order

----------


## gretch

::evilred::  Jo-Jo bizar adventure_ ( Coup de GEULLE...)_  ::evilred::  
Explication : +de 100 tomes en japonais _( il ont meme recommencer la numerotation au 3/4 de la serie...)_ ,une serie qui dechire relement qu'a partir de la saison qui arriveun design qui ne cesse d'evoluer dans la serie, (et la serie part de tres tres bas... ::aie::  ) mais fini par rvolutionner le designe manga, des pose de OUF, des perspective innimaginable, un talent certain...*ET QUI NE SERA PAS EDITER AU DIRE DE LA MAISON D'EDITION,*il m'ont fait acheter 40 Tomes... pour arreter l'edition *1 tome avant le perso que je kiffe arrive dans la serie,*  ::evilred:: CARTON ROUGE, je n'ai jamais t aussi mecontent d'une boite d'edition. 
 ::evilred:: Dgoooouuuuuut  ::evilred::

----------


## morgiane

Je suis tonne que presque personne ne parle de *Saiyuki* ! C'est pourtant une super srie (manga et anime) avec des personnages bien camps bien que complexes et une histoire qui tient vraiment en haleine ds le dpart !

J'ai bien aim aussi *X* de Clamp pour la diversit des personnages ausi bien dans leur caractres que dans leur faon d'agir envers les autres et les vnements. Et l'histoire est vraiment servie par un trs beau design et un trs bon scnario !

Enfin, je choisirais aussi *Fushigi Yugi*. Ct personnages, bien qu'il y en ai une tonne, on ne ressent jamais qu'ils y en a en trop : ils servent tous l'histoire, complexe, mais bien raconte !

Voil, vous l'avez compris, j'aime bien les mangas avec des personnages  la fois drles, nigmatiques et nostalgiques ! Ca doit tre mon ct sentimental a  ::lol::  !!! Bien sr, il y en a pleins d'autres, mais comme fallait choisir, voil !

----------


## mavina

Le probleme de saiyuki, c'est que l'animation (dans l'anime pas dans le manga) est vraiment spciale, on aime ou on n'aime pas  :;): 

Fred

----------


## morgiane

> Le probleme de saiyuki, c'est que l'animation (dans l'anime pas dans le manga) est vraiment spciale


c'est pas faux ! mais je trouve que c'est justement ce qui fait l'originalit de la srie. Ca change un peu  :;):  !

----------


## lou87

Bonjour !

Juste par curiosit, je voulais savoir s'il existait d'autre magasin (sr) en ligne vendant des mangas (en bonne tat (neuf)), autre que Amazon et FNAC ?

Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## bakaneko

> Bonjour !
> 
> Juste par curiosit, je voulais savoir s'il existait d'autre magasin (sr) en ligne vendant des mangas (en bonne tat (neuf)), autre que Amazon et FNAC ?
> 
> Merci d'avance.


Perso, j'utilise souvent le site Mangastore et je sais qu'il existe galement le site BD.net

----------


## shadowmoon

sur le site kana, il conseille amazon, la fnac et bdnet

----------


## bakaneko

> sur le site kana, il conseille amazon, la fnac et bdnet


Je n'ai jamais eu trop de problme avec MangaStore (un erreur d'envoi et un livre lgrement abim) mais BDNet offre certains diteurs que n'a pas MangaStore.

----------


## lou87

Merci  tous  ::):   pour vos rponses.

----------


## BizuR

Pour ma part, j'utilise DiscountManga qui est, certes, un poil longuet quelquefois  l'envoi, mais on y trouve beaucoup de chose et des prix souvent trs intressants (ils proposent d'ailleurs une reprise de nos mangas ou DVD d'animes pour les intresss).

Tu retrouveras aussi Alapage.com dans les plus classiques  :;):

----------


## lou87

Oki, merci aussi Bizur  ::):  

Mais je crois que je vais allez sur Amazon.fr, car dj il fait la livraison gratuite   ::P:  mais disont peut tre aussi une meilleure confiance en ce systme ?

----------


## bakaneko

> Oki, merci aussi Bizur  
> 
> Mais je crois que je vais allez sur Amazon.fr, car dj il fait la livraison gratuite   mais disont peut tre aussi une meilleure confiance en ce systme ?


Frais de port gratuit ds 49 d'achats chez Mangastore. Je ne sais pas chez BDNet...

----------


## BizuR

1 de frais de port pour discount manga ... sinon pour info, j'ai command pas mal de temps chez eux, je n'ai JAMAIS eu de problme, sinon en temps de livraison (un peu comme Cdiscount quoi ... des fois ils mettent 3jours et on hallucine, et le reste du temps, c'est annonc en stock et ils doivent quand mme commander au fournisseur donc 1  2 semaines d'attente) ... menfin a la diffrence d'Amazon ... eux se sont dj tromp dans une commande et je connais qq personnes ayant dj recu un ou deux DVD en double ... (et pas qu'une seule hein ... quelques j'ai bien dit ^^).

Menfin voila, sinon cot tarif, la fnac, avec ses prix vert, assure quelquefois une certaine concurrence aux autres fournisseurs dans le domaine. Dernier point, les rservations... je ne sais pas ce que cela donne du cot d'Amazon ... mais les produits seront certainement disponible en reservation plus tot sur Fnac et Discount Manga que sur Amazon il me semble.... enfin voila, tu as mon point de vue.

Dernier site, jamais essay mais animeka a fait un partenariat avec ... ZeManga, j'ose donc croire qu'ils ne doivent pas petre si mauvais =)

----------


## mavina

amazon frais de port gratuits ... Je viens de me commander le tome 16 de Gantz seul, donc 9, frais de ports gratuits :




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Quantite      Article                    Prix     Envoyes Sous-total
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
>    1     Gantz, Tome 16 :               EUR 9,00      1  EUR 9,00
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Sous-total des articles HT :  EUR 8,53
>               Frais d'envoi :  EUR 0,00    
>                         TVA :  EUR 0,47 
> ...


  :;): 

Fred

----------


## lou87

@ Bizur : Ok  :;):  

Mais bon, mon compagnon utilise Amazon pour la plupart de ces achats et avait toujours t satisfait de ses services, donc ayant vos avis et celui de mon compagnon, j'ai opt pour Amazon.

Voil  ::):

----------


## gretch

et si on parlait lecture plutot que achats !!! 

deux vieux manga : 
*
- Lone wolf & cube !!!* excellent
* - Stratege !!!* malgr une fin decevante et une non r-edition, cela reste un tres bon manga pour les fans de "l'art de la guerre"

----------


## bouchette63

Voila quelques mangas qui m'ont bien plus  ::D:  :
  - *Escaflowne*
  - *Trigun* (assez peu cit voir pas du tout dans les listes prcdentes  ::?:  , pourtant il est excellent)
  - *Cowboy Beebop* (classique)
  - *Full Metal Alchemist* (j'ai vu l'anime, et l je suis en train de lire le manga. L'avantage c'est que vers le milieu du manga et de l'anime, ils suivent une histoire diffrente chacun)

----------


## mavina

tome 16 de gantz recu, paquet niquel, contenu sans aucun accrocs... Que du bon !  :;): 

Fred

----------


## bakaneko

Commande passe vendredi soir et contenant 3 volumes Mangas + 2 DVDs.
Commande reue aujourd'hui, avant midi, sans aucun problme  ::): 

Et tout a sur Mangastore  ::P:

----------


## gretch

Un bon lien : video en stream, pas mal d'anim,

----------


## cimbomlu

-DBZ
-GANTZ
-BERSERK
-ROOKIES
-SLAM DUNK
-GUNNM
-FULLMETALL ALCHEMIST
-et la je viens de lire le 1er DRAGON FALL (une parodie du 1er cit).

----------


## Bahan

*Actuellement :*

*One Piece* (toujours) : Eichiro Oda est un Dieu vivant et ce manga est le meilleur qu'il m'ait t donn de lire  :;): . Des motions pures, de l'amiti, des bizarreries gniales, des personnages  couper le souffle. j'adore  :;): .

*DGray-Man :* une nouveaut plutt pas mal, dans la mme veine que FMA.

*Samurai Deeper Kyo :* un bon shonen qui continue de m'intresser, mme si le ct "c'est moi le plus fort! Non c'est moi! PAF! Tu vois je te disais que c'tait moi le plus fort" est trs prsent.

*Inu Yasha :*un shonen mdival un peu shojo, trs plaisant  lire. Rumiko Takahashi a un style vraiment sympa.

*Hunter X Hunter :*Un superbe manga encore une fois, et j'espre que Yoshiro Togashi ne nous laissera pas tomber  :;): . Ca sort au compte-goutte l.

*Groove Rave Adventure :* un shonen classique qui me plait beaucoup par son style et par son histoire, simple et efficace.

*Naruto :* Une srie tout simplement magnifique,  vrai dire un peu gche par l'anim et ses HS  rptition. Encore une fois, un shonen comme on les aime  :;): .

*Get Backers :* Un shonen un peu ecchi sur les bords, mais tellement marrant que tout passe plutt bien.

Bahan

----------


## BizuR

Getbackers ecchi ?!? Tu m'etonnes un peu la  :8O: . 

Tu me parlerais de Tenj Tenge (Enfer et Paradis), je dis pas non mais pour get backers, tu y vas un peu fort non ?!?  ::): 

Sinon, j'appuie ton jugement sur tous ces titres, enfin, surtout pour One Piece ou le manga, tout comme l'anime, m'occupent pas mal de temps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bakaneko

> Getbackers ecchi ?!? Tu m'etonnes un peu la .


Ca l'ai moins que Enfer & Paradis mais a l'est trs lgrement  ::): 
L'auteur est quand mme un des anciens assistants de Tru Fujisawa, l'auteur de GTO, donc il a gard quelques mauvaises habitudes  ::P:

----------


## Lung

> Getbackers ecchi ?!? Tu m'etonnes un peu la .


Un peu quand mme. Je doute rencontrer des personnages _habill_ comme Heaven dans la ralit.

----------


## Bahan

Je crois qu'on a rpondu  ma place  :;): .

En effet, la sauce ecchi se retrouve essentiellement au niveau de Heaven ou encore de Himiko ( noter que c'est compltement absent de l'anim, que je trouve bien jusqu' la fin de l'pisode avec Makubex).

Bahan

----------


## a_me

eh bien je trouve que je prtage pas mal de mangas avec vous  ::mrgreen::  

en manga (bd):
-one piece
-naruto
-bleach
-slam dunk

en anime:
-one piece
-naruto
-bleach
-slam dunk
-tenjou tenge
-hunter x hunter
-angel heart (sorte de suite de city hunter)
-dragon ball (z & gt)
-captain tsubasa
-eyeshield 21 (football amricain)

oops, j'ai oubli le meileur du meilleur: GTO

----------


## gretch

je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas cit l'excellent 

*Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu 
(Hare + Guu)*


la serie la plus dgent que je connaisse !!!
a mourrir de rire

----------


## zais_ethael

bleach
berserk
gantz (gnial)
death note (je lis pas, je regarde l'anime mais je le met quand mme tellement c'est excellent)
young gto (shonan junai gumi)
naruto
samurai deeper kyo

----------


## gretch

il y a qq temps deja, j'avais envoyer un post qui commenais comme ceci  :



> Jo-Jo bizar adventure_ ( Coup de GEULLE...)_


celui ci aurrais pu commencer comme a : 


 *MERCI MON DIEU, MERCI TONKAM !!!*  

Mieux qu'une r-dition, une simple reprise de la serie par les edition tonkam !!! 

Franchemant, merci les gars !!! 

le lien vers l'info

----------


## Lung

En ce moment, je me suis mit sur "Shingetsutan tsukihime".
J'avais bien aim l'anim. Le manga est aussi bien, sinon mieux.

 :;):

----------


## bakaneko

> En ce moment, je me suis mit sur "Shingetsutan tsukihime".
> J'avais bien aim l'anim. Le manga est aussi bien, sinon mieux.


Il existe galement des romans et une srie de jeux video base sur le mme univers  ::D:

----------


## Lung

> Il existe galement des romans


Lesquels ??
 ::mrgreen::  




> et une srie de jeux video base sur le mme univers


Sur PC ?

----------


## bakaneko

> Lesquels ??


Je n'en connais pas les noms mais je ne pense pas qu'ils aient t traduit en franais (ni mme ne anglais)



> Sur PC ?


Oui.
Si je ne me trompe pas, ils sont nomms *Melty Blood* (il faudra que je demande  un pote qui les a eu pour confirmation). Ce sont des jeux de baston en 2D (type KOF) entirement en Japonais et rcuprable en import.

----------


## Lung

> Je n'en connais pas les noms mais je ne pense pas qu'ils aient t traduit en franais (ni mme ne anglais)


  ::piou::  




> Oui.
> Si je ne me trompe pas, ils sont nomms *Melty Blood* (il faudra que je demande  un pote qui les a eu pour confirmation). Ce sont des jeux de baston en 2D


Le nom me dit quelque chose, effectivement.
 :;): 




> (type KOF)


???
C'est quoi ?




> entirement en Japonais.


  ::pleure::

----------


## prem's

> ???
> C'est quoi ?


King Of Fighter je suppose... un jeu de baston....

j'aime pas lire les mangas, je prfre les anime
mais j'ai lu:
evangelion (bof surtout la fin...)
Kenshin (pas fini, arreter au 24 je crois. pas de souvenirs transcendant)
II's (comment dire... euh... nunuche??!!!! oui c'est a le mot le plus poli qui corresponde)
donc en toute logique je suis retourne sur mes anime qui rendent beaucoup mieux ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

avez-vous vu qu'il va y avoir PolyManga ce weekend ?

----------


## gretch

> j'aime pas lire les mangas, je prfre les anime 
> mais j'ai lu:evangelion (bof surtout la fin...)


 aucun doute, eva, c'est meilleur en anim, oublis les manga !!




> donc en toute logique je suis retourne sur mes anime qui rendent beaucoup mieux


 ... mouais, mate les anim d'air gear (qui sont franchemant bof !!) et lis les mangas !!! tu verras, essai toi aussi  Gummn, l'anim est fun, sans plus, et ne traite que l'introduction du manga, et lis le apres (sans oublier les last Order !!!)!!! tu verras, 

les exemples sont nombreux !! mais essais deja a

----------


## prem's

tiens oui en effet j'ai lu les gunnM et le premier des Last Order....
mon problme est le rendu visuel. je n'aime pas la faon dont les mouvements sont mal retranscris en dessin, par contre on voit beaucoup mieux en anime le mouvement dont il est question.
c'est pas tellement une histoire de scnario, mais d'impression d'etre dans l'histoire. je ne me sens jamais concerne par un manga, je le lis "de loin". par contre aprs un anime (bon bien sur, pas une merdouille...) l je reste avec des images et des impressions plein la tete.

preuve en est: j'ai mis un moment  retrouver les mangas lu, j'en ai en plus oubli un. alors que les anime, je te les cite tous sans problme....

----------


## tigunn

::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::   ::yaisse2::  
*Gunnm !!!!*


Mes lectures (c'est les mmes depuis quelques temps). Une slction des meilleurs mangas de l'histoire.
J'attend d'ailleurs impatiemment la sortie de chaque volume, je dprime pendant ces priodes de vide entre deux parutions, je bave devant ces tomes dlicatement rangs sur leurs tagres et qui n'attendent que les suivants....
 :8-):  
MES PREFERES: 


> -Gunnm (& Last Order que du bonheur)
> -Gunslinger Girl
> - Black Lagoon
> - Hellsing
> - I'S -rien  voir mais bon


Bonne lecture, A+

 ::D:  ACHETER GUNNM !!!!

----------


## gretch

Gunslinger Girl = > je viens de commencer les anims, a m'a bcp rappeler noir (en tout cas pour ce que j'en ai vu)

----------


## gorgonite

> Gunslinger Girl = > je viens de commencer les anims, a m'a bcp rappeler noir (en tout cas pour ce que j'en ai vu)




connais pas Noir, mais c'est assez moyen comme animes  :;):

----------


## prem's

> Gunslinger Girl = > je viens de commencer les anims, a m'a bcp rappeler noir (en tout cas pour ce que j'en ai vu)


un peu mais y a quand meme beaucoup de diffrence.
parce que bon  part des filles qui sont tueuses professionnelles y a aps grand chose comme ressemblance ::aie::  
j'ai ador les deux, deux univers trs spciaux. et la musique de noir est comment dire....... jouissive!!!!
ah ben tiens oui en voil une raison de plus qui me fait prfr les anime au manga: la musique!!!  ::king::

----------


## gretch

> ah ben tiens oui en voil une raison de plus qui me fait prfr les anime au manga: la musique!!!


 a je te l'accorde ! surtout *noir & samourai champloo
*sans oublier *cowboy be-bop

*oh et pis je sais pas si j'ai deja cit *robin witch hunter !!!* j'ai ador (la bo est tres bien aussi)

ps : *Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu !!!
*personne ne me relance la dessus,... etonnant, ceux qui ne connaissent pas, 
*
MATER UN EPISODE !!! 
c'est de la Folie !!!
celui qui ne se fent pas la poire la dessus doit etre depressif chronique !!!


*

----------


## Lung

> ps : *Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu !!!
> *personne ne me relance la dessus,... etonnant, ceux qui ne connaissent pas, 
> *
> MATER UN EPISODE !!! 
> c'est de la Folie !!!
> celui qui ne se fent pas la poire la dessus doit etre depressif chronique !!!
> 
> 
> *


C'est aussi bien que *School rumble* ?
Ou c'est plutt du genre *Slayers*, ou *Louie :  the rune soldier* ?

----------


## prem's

> a je te l'accorde ! surtout *noir & samourai champloo
> *sans oublier *cowboy be-bop
> 
> *oh et pis je sais pas si j'ai deja cit *robin witch hunter !!!* j'ai ador (la bo est tres bien aussi)
> 
> ps : *Jungle wa Itsumo Hare nochi Guu !!!
> *personne ne me relance la dessus,... etonnant, ceux qui ne connaissent pas, 
> *
> MATER UN EPISODE !!! 
> ...


samourai shamploo, les dessins m'ont perturbe. j'ai beau les trouver superbes, je n'ai pas accroch...
j'aime pas le jazz donc cowboy beebop ben euh comment dire... je tiens aps plus d'un pisode ::lol::  une hrsie selon totu le monde, mais rien  faire....

et pour jungle ah ben l, on touche  du lourd, du trs lourd..... mais tellement excellent!!!!!! a c'est du dlire pur comme j'aime; et ce gnrique!!! ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> ACHETER GUNNM !!!!


Je viens de lire le dernier tome de Last Order et j'ai enfin compris pourquoi on nous parlais de vampire depuis quelques tomes !!!

Je prfre largement la premire serie que Last Order !

----------


## gretch

> Je prfre largement la premire serie que Last Order !


en ralit, 
ce n'est rien d'autre que la suite de l'*histoire original intialement prevu* !!!
il n'avait pu le publier pour cause de problemes medicals (les yeux je crois), et avait donc fait une fin sur demande de sa boite de prod (fin du tome 8 et tome 9 1ere edition fr).

apres s'etre remis sur pied, il  repris l'histoire (qui fait directement suite  la 2em edition franaise) l ou elle devait aller, a la recherche des origines de Yoko (pas sure de l'orthographe).

en gros une suite directe plus qu'une 2em serie !

ps : en parlant de serie arret pour raison medical et qui ont repris !!! *Bastard !!!* pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ne vous fiez ni a l'anim, ni au premiers tomes, a partir du millieu de la serie l'auteur a recu l'aide de Clamp !!! pour le dessins et le scernario, et il  rattaquer la serie, j'ai aussi entendu dire qu'il redessinnait tous les premiers tomes !! (a verif)...

----------


## Lung

> ps : en parlant de serie arret pour raison medical et qui ont repris !!! *Bastard !!!* pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, ne vous fiez ni a l'anim, ni au premiers tomes, a partir du millieu de la serie l'auteur a recu l'aide de Clamp !!! pour le dessins et le scernario, et il  rattaquer la serie, j'ai aussi entendu dire qu'il redessinnait tous les premiers tomes !! (a verif)...


 :8O:  C'est pas tout  fait le mme genre !  Bastard et Clamp ...
C'est bizarre.

----------


## gretch

> C'est pas tout  fait le mme genre !  Bastard et Clamp ...


*c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !!! et pourtant ...!!! 

*de ce que j'en sais, c'est meme elles qui sont allez le voir en lui disant en gros 
_" bon tes persos son bien, mais tu sais pas les mettre en valeurs (vetement, decors ...), ton scenar, il traine en longueur, donc : coup de main,"_ 

si vous avez la serie chez vous, vous verrez vite la difference, les cases blanches (perso sur fond blanc) devienne quasi inexistante, bcp plus de plonger/contre plonger, un vrai travail dans le decor, sur les costumes (darsh se change meme des fois entre deux case !!!) etc. etc. 

j'avais appris cela _par un l'ami d'un ami_ qui bossais  l'epoque pour tonkam je crois, et dont le taf etait d'aller au japon mater toutes les nouveauts et de revenir faire des articles dessus !!! pas mal non comme taf non !!!

----------


## Lung

> pas mal non comme taf non !!!


Plutt.     ::mrgreen::

----------


## tigunn

Atends David  ::mrgreen::  



> Je viens de lire le dernier tome de Last Order et j'ai enfin compris pourquoi on nous parlais de vampire depuis quelques tomes !!!
> Je prfre largement la premire serie que Last Order !


bon on va pas se battre, j'avoue que moi aussi j'ai un peu du mal  voir ou il veut en venir et j'attends avec une impatience rdement prouve chaque jour (heure, ...) de voir Yokho poser le pied sur Mars.
Mais je pense quant  moi que le dernier tome donne pas mal d'informations interressante : ce sont les prlude  Gunnm. On y apprend pourquoi les hommes ont construits melchyzedec, comment on en est arriv  la situation du dbut de l'histoire en fait.
Enfin, vivement la suite. (avec moins de flashback vampirique et plus de Gally)  ::king::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Atends David  
> 
> bon on va pas se battre, j'avoue que moi aussi j'ai un peu du mal  voir ou il veut en venir et j'attends avec une impatience rdement prouve chaque jour (heure, ...) de voir Yokho poser le pied sur Mars.
> Mais je pense quant  moi que le dernier tome donne pas mal d'informations interressante : ce sont les prlude  Gunnm. On y apprend pourquoi les hommes ont construits melchyzedec, comment on en est arriv  la situation du dbut de l'histoire en fait.
> Enfin, vivement la suite. (avec moins de flashback vampirique et plus de Gally)


C'est vrai que le dernier tome (et l'avant dernier) de last order est bien mieux quand mme... Mais le motorball me manque  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

Une petite liste normalement exhaustive  ::D:

----------


## gretch

> Mais le motorball me manque


+1

----------


## gretch

un truc recent qui a l'air sympa, claymore (anim) 2 ep dispo ici

----------

